# Eastern red cedar



## marc59 (Sep 21, 2008)

All I'm doing is scroll sawing some names out of wood (red cedar) about 1 1/2" thick. My question is.. if I finnish them with Watco Danish oil....will that great cedar scent still come out? I want the grains of the wood to come out but also that unique smell of cedar. 
Any responce would be great.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I am not familiar with that exact product sorry. But I am familiar with finishing cedar, it is a double edged sword. You (or at least I) want to finish it to keep it from oxidizing and losing that brilliant color. I finish within a very few minutes of final sanding. Unfinished it will still look ok, but not as good as it could. I use poly in interior applications and Spar varnish for exterior.

Here is my suggestion/question. Can you just finish one side, the "show side" ? Are these going to be hanging on the wall or something like that where this would work ? Then you would get the best of both worlds. A pretty finish that will keep the colors alive and the smell can still come off the back. That is how I do all my solid cedar chest for example, finish the outside but obviously leave the inside unfinished.


----------



## marc59 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Just what I needed to hear!*

Thanks for the quick reply Daren. That's exactly what I'll do. Finnish the outside and leave the underside alone. 
I'll will definately come back to this forum if I have more questions.
thanks again


----------



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

You could also glue some little flat squares on the back of the letters. Make them 1/8",this will bring them off the surface allowing the smell to escape. Might look a little more 3-d.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Red Cedar needs no finish. Anything applied to the surface will inhibit its aromatic qualities. Small pieces may not emit that much aroma. When it does (and it will) get to the point of looking dull, or not having any odor, it can be lightly sanded, or rubbed with bronze wool to "bring it back". Gluing the letters down or even standing them off the backing will further cut down on the scent, and would prevent getting to that surface to "revitalize" it.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> Red Cedar needs no finish. Anything applied to the surface will inhibit its aromatic qualities.
> 
> ​


We disagree. It is a trade off, lose the scent or lose the color to oxidation. Yes in a closet lining/cedar chest...where it's all about its aromatic qualities, no finish. Where appearance is a factor it must be finished to do it justice.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Daren said:


> We disagree. It is a trade off, lose the scent or lose the color to oxidation. Yes in a closet lining/cedar chest...where it's all about its aromatic qualities, no finish. Where appearance is a factor it must be finished to do it justice.



It is a trade off. It does look totally different with a finish. Applications of BLO would enhance the look. That would be an easier upkeep than a film finish. Assuming this is for interior use, Watco Danish Oil would suffice for a film finish. 

No info if it's intended for outside, so no discussion about spar varnishes yet.


----------

